# Embroidery on Flex Fit hats



## mv4577 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am trying to sew on flex fit hats and am having a problem
I sew off on regular material and do not have a problem
When I sew on the hats it leaves a few lines in the fill and the border stitching of the letters does not line up with the letters

I am using a Melco AMAYA 16 needle machine

Thanks


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

Registration is the main problem when embroidering hats. Make sure that the hats is properly attached to the cap frame and the hat is not bouncing while stitching, that creates a lot of registration problem.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

I use the Amaya also. On flex fit caps, the material is much thinner than a twill cap an will benefit from using less density. The Amaya is great for caps, but you still need to go center out and bill to crown on the design creation. On some elements, you may have to take "smaller bites" and digitize in a way that goes from fill to outline, back to fill on the next object then outline... And so forth. 

Ian


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

You also may want to double up the backing.


----------



## Peter Benders (Jun 3, 2009)

The back of the cap should contain cotton or sponge kind of material. Embroideing only on flex is not just defficult but also not long lasting.


----------



## embfoxvalley (Apr 29, 2008)

I hated FlexFits in the beginning but after discovering the right way of doing it they don't scare me anymore 

I just use two layers of easy tearaway 3 o.z. backing for hats. Make sure you place the backing while hooping the hat and you are pulling the hat down so that the front of the hat stays as flat as possible. This will help you avoid bouncing during stitching. The flatter the surface of the hat the less likely you are to have problems with registration problems.

I hope it helps


----------



## mv4577 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I actually got it to work
I redid the design taking smaller bits
Made sure the hat was hooped tight

Thanks for all the help


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

I've also found out hats are NOT the easiest thing.... I usually use Flexfits to embroider on as that's what the customer wants.... but what can I do about needles breaking? All of a sudden, at ONE spot on the hat (and not even on the seam or close to the edge limits) the needle will break over and over at the same point. I also tried 80/12s, same thing. 

I found a very helpful PDF several days ago and didn't take the time to save or bookmark it, now can't find it... What are the main reasons this might be happening?? Thanks!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Many things it could be. Usually a needle will break because it deflects due to too much densty in one area or excessive small or short stitches. If the cap is not sewing from center out and you get a "bubble" the cap material will be too far away fom the needle plate... Causing more flagging and ultimately deflection. Look at the file in that area and adjust sequence, stabilization and stitch density. 

Ian


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Deflection...that's what I figured. The strange thing is the last time I tried it it had just started underlay, and the stitches didn't seem to be overly long or short. We use the EMS Hooptech frame and every hat I clamp down it ALWAYS has about .25" space between the hat and needle plate. Not sure if this is normal or may be part of the cause.. 
Thanks Ian, I'm going to keep trying and see if I can nail it down.


----------



## mv4577 (Sep 8, 2009)

That was part of my problem I was not getting hat close enough to the needle plate. It is more difficult on the smaller hats. If you have to much of a gap btw the hat and the plate the material will flag causing all types of problems. I also did as suggested and broke up the design


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

My hat hoop included a different needle plate that is raised up in the middle... I assume that is to accommodate the expected gap and likely helps keep the needle from flexing.


----------

